# [Sammelthread] World of Warcraft  PCGH User Charakter



## 1337lukeskywlkr (31. Januar 2013)

Hey ich wollte mal einen Thread starten falls es ihn schon gibt bitte löschen , 
und zwar jeder WoW Spieler aus dem Forum wer möchte kann seinen Amory Link posten 

Ich mach mal den Anfang Shímmy @ Kult der Verdammten - Community - World of Warcraft


----------



## infantri (8. Februar 2013)

Dann mach ich mal mit Infantri @ Anub'arak - Community - World of Warcraft


----------



## DJTuning (18. Februar 2013)

Mein Mage <3^^

Djanegoalady @ Proudmoore - Community - World of Warcraft


----------

